# SXmini MX - who has stock?



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)

Any vendors have stock of the SXmini MX yet? And specifically the white one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (22/12/17)

Looks like we have to order from across the pond....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

This looks very nice @Rob Fisher 
I like the shape and the fire button

Am liking the blue one 
That white is also nice
Red too

Damn it would be so difficukt to choose just one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> This looks very nice @Rob Fisher
> I like the shape and the fire button
> 
> Am liking the blue one
> ...


The sx is IMHO one of thee best quality mods. 
To solve your dilemma @Silver I suggest all 3.
One when you are feeling blue, one when you feel white and one when you feel like replaying Valentine's day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> The sx is IMHO one of thee best quality mods.
> To solve your dilemma @Silver I suggest all 3.
> One when you are feeling blue, one when you feel white and one when you feel like replaying Valentine's day



I like your way of thinking @Christos !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> The sx is IMHO one of thee best quality mods.
> To solve your dilemma @Silver I suggest all 3.
> One when you are feeling blue, one when you feel white and one when you feel like replaying Valentine's day


And the other two?


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Oh wow, I really like the look of these! @Rob Fisher if you manage to get your hands on one, do let us know what it’s like!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

I also like the way the battery door opens
Reminds me of the Evic VTC Mini
So easy


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Andre said:


> And the other two?


Don't tell @Silver about the other colours lest it paralyses his mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> Don't tell @Silver about the other colours lest it paralyses his mind



Lol @Christos

I had some minor paralysis when i saw the silver and black one in that other video that Rob posted!!

Hehe, thats probably more my kind of colour
But that blue one is just lovely


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos
> 
> I had some minor paralysis when i saw the silver and black one in that other video that Rob posted!!
> 
> ...


The Xmas colours are on pre order. I see the full black is available and I'm thinking of ordering one but I haven't decided yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (26/12/17)

Christos said:


> The sx is IMHO one of thee best quality mods.
> To solve your dilemma @Silver I suggest all 3.
> One when you are feeling blue, one when you feel white and one when you feel like replaying Valentine's day


Completely agree. I have four SX Mini's - well, one has recently gone missing - and if a local vendor gets these in, I will definitely be buying number five. I don't have much interest in very rare gear or ultra expensive gear. No unicorns for me, at least in the world of vaping, but I do want excellent quality and I'll happily pay a little extra for it. I have found the SX Mini's to be the best overall quality, both chip and build, of any of the mass-produced commercial mods I've owned. Other than a now-cracked 3d printed Boxer, which I paid too much for, everything but SX Mini's and Reo's have been sold. Really hope our vendors bring these in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (27/12/17)

KB_314 said:


> Completely agree. I have four SX Mini's - well, one has recently gone missing - and if a local vendor gets these in, I will definitely be buying number five. I don't have much interest in very rare gear or ultra expensive gear. No unicorns for me, at least in the world of vaping, but I do want excellent quality and I'll happily pay a little extra for it. I have found the SX Mini's to be the best overall quality, both chip and build, of any of the mass-produced commercial mods I've owned. Other than a now-cracked 3d printed Boxer, which I paid too much for, everything but SX Mini's and Reo's have been sold. Really hope our vendors bring these in.


If you rant one next week I can point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

